# LGB diesel locomotive price



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

I need guidance. What is/should be a decent purchase price for a LGB Schoema diesel locomotive with sound? The item is brand new. 

Bob


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

$175 absolute tops-for new, un used, perfect conditoin with all things like box, foam and brochure 

a more reasonable price is $150-while it has sound-it is not the best feature and probably will not be an added value-also these are pretty strictly a european engine and not highly sought after 

common price for shoema based engines is about 140-160 this being for the more desirable maintenance version with the flat car area behind the cab and pantographs


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank-you for your response. Most helpful. Bob


----------

